# Is this Honeysuckle bee friendly?



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Just curious if bees are able to get at this honeysuckle?


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

I am not sure what variety that is (Halls?)- I have about 10 -15 different types of honeysuckle- both vines and shrubs - my bees do not seem either impressed or interested in it. There are a few small native bees that are all over it - and the hummers are frequent visitors.
Something - not sure if a bee or other insect drills little holes right at the base of the flowers to get the nectar.
Depending on local forage (my bees are spoiled with many other options) they may be all over it. watch....
regardless of whether the bees forage on it or not - most honeysuckles smell good on a warm afternoon breeze.

Sky


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....icleid/46/curse-of-the-bush-honeysuckles.aspx

This is the picture of the one that my bees work hard, It's more like a small tree but found in clusters like brush, has small red berries that bird like in late summer or fall. When it's in bloom it is humming. And it's everywhere here. 

There is another one that is a vine that blooms after the first one (right now) and it does get a bee once in a great while. Bubbles work it sometimes.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

In my area I've a wild vining honeysuckle that the bees love. Till I saw the bees on it, I'd cut it down when I could. It wraps itself around trees, bushes, anything that gets it the way.


----------

